
UBeam: what happens when VCs don't study physics - scottlocklin
http://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-talk/consumer-electronics/portable-devices/can-ubeams-throughtheair-phone-charging-system-live-up-to-the-hype
======
dbcooper
>The company appears to have suffered an exodus of technical talent. With the
exception of Perry, none of the engineers listed on uBeam’s patents are still
at the company, according to their LinkedIn profiles. What's more, uBeam
engineers are said to feel as though they were being pressured by management
to describe the technology in more optimistic terms than they were comfortable
with.

